# Orion32HD - Stemming from DAW to PT on the same/different machine



## Garlu (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi there,

Antelope announced their Orion32HD (which has digiport and USB3). Reading about it, I found this:

_"...having an Antelope with it's own Monitoring, FX, Routing and growing platform on top of HD and being able to seamlessly run things like Logic, Studio One, Live at the same time on either the same computer or a 2nd computer via USB3 all in one interface is amazing, i have to say. Imagine you want to bounce stems from Live to Pro Tools? It's never been easier. Just drag those channels from the USB3 play row in our routing to the HDX Out and print them "live" into Pro Tools! You can even create effects inserts that are routed into Pro Tools HD, the same way you would route to our AFX. So, you can essentially have routing from Native DAWS into HD's FX and back into the DAW.

There will be so many ways to enhance and speed up workflow using Orion32HD."_

I am not sure if RME's total mix also gives this type of flexibility. 



This could be a game change for us, composers. Having one audio card that does all of that on the same unit (even with 2 separate computers mainDAW/PTHD)? Would love to test it out! 

Thoughts?


----------



## j_kranz (Feb 27, 2017)

Can't speak for the 32HD but having been a long time user of the original Orion 32, the quality is fantastic, and the routing incredibly flexible. Very tempting to upgrade to the HD for the PT HD compatibility.


----------



## Garlu (Feb 27, 2017)

How are the drivers for the regular Orion32? Are those stable? Any major issues to be aware? 

Thinking on upgrading my audio interface so, looking into different possibilities here...


----------



## j_kranz (Feb 27, 2017)

The drivers are rock solid... Never had any issues on my system.


----------



## OLB (Feb 28, 2017)

This is a very elegant stemming solution actually. Thanks for posting! 

I just had contact with their support and they confirm that it is possible to send 64 channels from DAW to PT HD (Digilink) and then monitor it (f.e. 6 channels) back to your speakers. 

Pretty remarkable and their reputation seems very good. Top of my list now.


----------



## Garlu (Feb 28, 2017)

OLB said:


> This is a very elegant stemming solution actually. Thanks for posting!
> 
> I just had contact with their support and they confirm that it is possible to send 64 channels from DAW to PT HD (Digilink) and then monitor it (f.e. 6 channels) back to your speakers.
> 
> Pretty remarkable and their reputation seems very good. Top of my list now.



Exactly! Same here! The fact of keeping everything through internal routing on the same device with these I/O possibilities is pretty neat! (specially when dealing with 2 separate machines!). 

Converters and clocking seem to have a really reputation too. On my list too! 

Question: do you know if HD native pcie/thunderbolt would be enough or do you need an HDX card (on the PT side)?


----------



## OLB (Feb 28, 2017)

One device between two machines really is neat. Also 1U, no fans. 

I could be wrong but from what I've been reading is that mr. @charlieclouser uses a PT HD Thunderbolt with a Avid Madi for 64 channels. 
Also Protools Expert did a test a while ago recording 64 channels on a macbook air. Not sure if the test is totally legit but if this runs on an i5 it should be fine with a mac pro, me thinks!

I'd be eager to see if this would work on a single trashcan though.


----------



## Garlu (Feb 28, 2017)

I think @ChristopherDoucet was using Rednet for this purpose (with separate machines) and @Gerhard Westphalen RME total mix's loopback feature to bring some stems back into the same machine, from Cubase to PT. Maybe they would bring some light into track count and stability of their systems? Please?  Thank you!!


----------



## j_kranz (Feb 28, 2017)

Also keep in mind that the Orion 32/32HD has no headphone/monitor out section (much like a 192)... so you'll need a dedicated monitor controller/headphone amp if you don't have one. Just in case it factors into your buying decision/budget.


----------



## charlieclouser (Feb 28, 2017)

OLB said:


> One device between two machines really is neat. Also 1U, no fans.
> 
> I could be wrong but from what I've been reading is that mr. @charlieclouser uses a PT HD Thunderbolt with a Avid Madi for 64 channels.
> Also Protools Expert did a test a while ago recording 64 channels on a macbook air. Not sure if the test is totally legit but if this runs on an i5 it should be fine with a mac pro, me thinks!
> ...



Yes that was me with the MOTU 112d sending 64 channels from Logic via MADI to the HD-Native Thunderbolt + Avid MADI interface on a separate Pro Tools machine. I am also very interested to see how this new Orion 32hd shakes out - initial claims from Antelope seem to indicate that you can use it on a single machine running both DAWs, or connect two separate computers "ass-to-ass" - the Logic machine via USB3 and the Pro Tools machine via DigiLink. IF this is the case it's pretty awesome - but in that configuration I would not need MADI at all. After all, I'm only using it as a way to get from one computer to another with a high channel count and a low cable / interface count. 

As it stands, there's a lot missing from the Orion 32hd that I'd want - a set of 8 AES i/o (to get to my surround monitor rig that has AES inputs), headphone jacks, 1/4" guitar inputs, etc. etc. etc. So I'd actually be more interested in a Goliath that had DigiLink ports and this same "ass-to-ass" connection method. Then I'd have all of the goodies that the Goliath offers, even if it means they have to remove Thunderbolt or MADI from the Goliath, it would still be an interesting option for me. At the moment, since I already have the Avid MADI and MOTU MADI setup working perfectly, and can choose from a wide range of MOTU boxes to hang off the end of the AVB network, I'm good.

The plain-jane i/o selection on the Orion 32hd doesn't get me all that excited since I have little use for 32 line ins and outs, but a GoliathHD might be something I'd be interested in.

Still, good job Antelope! Me and a buddy will be getting a unit from our dealer to do an extensive test session as soon as there is a demo unit floating around LA.


----------

